# Alternator Problem?



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 96 Altima which drained the battery and made the car turn off, i try to restart it but the battery seemed dead. An after 30mts of letting sit i try to restart it and it started again normally and after a few minutes of having it running it seemed to drain the battery again.

It also had the BRAKE and BATTERY lights on in the dash board, but those lights have been on since like 2yrs ago.

The thing is that I replaced the Alternator with one I had from a 00 Altima which I had it tested in a Local Autoparts store and it came out good.

Well after replacing it the lights of the Brake and Battery in Dash turned off.
but the battery drained again and after letting the car sit for a while it turned back on with no problem.

I noticed the Switch that goes in the Alternator doesnt go all the way in. 

SO my ? is what is that Switch for? Or what else can it be?


----------

